# My beautiful new custom slimfit burl 1911 grips!



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

My second set of ultra-slim grips I ordered for my Colt Officer's model arrived yesterday. I could not wait to get them installed.

The first set I ordered was for my Dan Wesson CBOB.

Both sets exceeded my expectations. They are just beautiful. Pics cannot do them justice, but I snapped a couple quick ones today to give everyone an idea of the level of craftsmanship involved.

They were made buy a guy on another gun forum. His website is thefinergrain.com

*DW CBOB & Colt Officer's*









*A little closer pic*


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That is truly gorgeous wood. Do you use the slim grips for functionality? I put a pair on my Kimber Eclipse and They are a little small for me. Thanks for that link. I might be seeking some new grips for it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are gorgeous, and nice pictures as usual! Thanks for sharing. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

looks like walnut.... so so nice.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

"Oh... I just threw some pictures together real quick, that are perfectly in focus, look great, good lighting, soft shadows, blah blah blah"


Just kidding. Great looking pistols and pictures, as always. hehe

Zhur


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> "Oh... I just threw some pictures together real quick, that are perfectly in focus, look great, good lighting, soft shadows, blah blah blah"


No added lighting was needed. It was sunny out today so I just sat them on the guest bed next to the window. Add an autofocus 8yr old Canon Elph and there you have it. 

PS: They are Amboyna burl wood.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Flat gorgeous wood and guns!


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

+1.....by the way, im hoping thats not your pink room....



buck32 said:


> Flat gorgeous wood and guns!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the knife display on the guest bedroom wall... Hope your guests like you... LOL

Not my favorite shade of pink either, but I cannot argue with your taste in grips!

:smt033
Jeff


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

To say nice is an understatement. Regards, Richard


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Bootuful.
And NOT checkered!!!

Drool

AFS


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> Bootuful.
> And NOT checkered!!!


Checkering would ruin beautiful wood like this.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

My father just turned a bown from a similar grained burl wood. He just rubbed it with lemon oil and it cured to a slightly lighter shade of cherry.

I must say, that is beautiful woodwork!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm with you
I hate checkering

AFS


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you're going to spend the money on some good wood grips then checkering is the last thing you want to do to them. I have a bunch here I bought or made over the years. Personally I'm not real fond of the checkered grips as a whole but I can see why people do like it. 

Those Amboyna burls look real nice..That shade would do well on blued or stainless models:smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Those Amboyna burls look real nice..That shade would do well on blued or stainless models:smt023


Yeah, I think they would look really good on a two-tone gun with blued grip frame and stainless slide.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful weapons!!! Congrats


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of installing burlwood skate-tape on my M&P...

:smt033

JW


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Penguin,
Didn't you say that you messed with the exposure time a little? I've got a Canon Elph, I think a 4.0 Megapixel one, about 5 years old. I'd like to get some shots of my stuff like you've done. 

- Is it better to have a darker background because of reflected light?
- As for exposure time, if you did lengthen it, for how long?
- What kind of distance are you from the guns? (looks close)
- If you are pretty close, are you using Macro?

Any help here would be great. You've inspired me to get a good photo collection of my firearms.

Thanks in advance.

Zhur


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark backgrounds do help. I do not use any certain shutter speed. I just turn off the flash and try multiple exposures for each pic. I do not use macro. Just standard settings at about 3-5 feet from the subject.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

those are very nice grips. after seeing the quality of those i may have to send him an email to inquire about having a pair made for my beretta...the houge wraparounds won't do it justice after i get it refinished.


----------

